# how many colors can I use??



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, I am really new for this, so please give me some hint.

I am going to print T-shirts with my designs and my design has lots of different colors. If I want to use transfers, is there a limit of number for the color I can use? I asked 10 different company to send me samples, and it seems like 7 colors is the most I can order?!

I thought about DTG also, but it seems more expensive and someone told me the cloth will be the most brightest part of the design...so I prefer to go with transfers if it works.

Thank you.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There are several transfer companies who offer 4 color process, basically giving you an unlimited number of colors. F & M is one plastisol transfer company that does it and there is at least one more, just can't remember who.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe the answer will be in this thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

I haven't totally read it yet, but it seems to be very informative.


----------



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you for giving me the idea about 4-color process. I checked all the transfer companies who sent me some samples, and I found Dowling, Versatrans, and Semo have the service besides F&M.

Now I would like to ask a few more things...
If I want to use the same design on light and dark T-shirts, do I still have to order in two different way??? I mean one for the light shirt and one for the dark shirt????
Some of the lists I got from vendors say "4 color transfer for Dark Garrments" or "apply to white shirts only"

I am confused to understand how the transfer works. Are there any transfers I can use for both light/dark shirts?? 

I can't find a good site to get some basic knowledge about transfers, so if you know, please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Transfers for darks have a white underbase. You can always use plastisol transfers for darks on lights. Although with the extra coat of ink, the transfers will be thicker than those made just for lights.

If you didn't get samples of both light and dark transfers, ask them to send you some. Also ask how they handle transfers for both. I am not sure if one or more of them may use a more opaque ink mix where the white base may not be needed.


----------

